# Online Applications for Lodges in Austin?



## Loring (May 7, 2012)

Hi,

    Does anyone know of a lodge in Austin or Leander, Tx that accepts online applications? I know I am lazy lol, but my job requires me to be at home. I work from home doing IT stuff. Thanks in advance.

Andrew Loring Bennett


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (May 7, 2012)

Not on the Prince Hall side.


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (May 7, 2012)

Well, Masonry is labor and if you are too lazy to get up and get an application you should probably not be a Mason.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (May 8, 2012)

I agree with Brother Porter on this.  Masonry is labor.  I am glad that I haven't met any lodges that recieve online petitions to join Masonry yet.  I mean, I can see if a potential candidate travels a lot for work and wanted to hurry up and get it in so he fills it out, scans it, and emails it to a member of the lodge to submit it.  But at some point I think that the petitioner needs to come to the lodge and meet the Brothers and let them get to know him.

I mean, say you the petitioner does get accepted, is the lodge going to come do the initiation at his house?  And hold all the following meetings in his living room?....lol  

It is good that you know you have a "lazy" streak, and I'm sure you were using it more as a humor in your question, but I know I can speak for a lot of us when I say that we want to see the men applying and want to see that they are going to be doing their best to make it to meetings and be able to do the required work.

Good luck on your decision.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (May 8, 2012)

Oh, forgot the most important part of your question.  If you are looking for a lodge in the Leander area, here is some information for you.  Keep in mind that it is not Prince Hall in case that is what you were looking for.

*Norton Moses Masonic Lodge #336*
_201 Sonny Dr.
Leander, TX  78641

Website:  Norton Moses Masonic Lodge
Email:  secretary@nortonmoses.com

_Meetings:  The monthly business meeting is every third Monday of each month at 7:30, with dinner starting at 6:30.  They have practice every Monday and Thursday from 4:30-6:30.  Someone should be at each of those meetings for you to be able to talk to about membership, filling out the petition, and any other questions you might have.  

I don't know if you have ever been inside a Masonic lodge before, but after going inside one you may find that you are more motivated to get out of the house and do some really neat stuff.  I know you were looking for a lodge that takes online applications, but I figured I would give you this lodge information in case you are serious about joining you can go talk to some Brothers in person and get a feel for why we don't do the online application and why we like people to come instead of just stay at home.  Good luck with your decision, and I hope this helps out.


----------



## MrPopular716 (May 8, 2012)

You shouldn't be a Mason


----------



## Timothy Fleischer (May 10, 2012)

Loring said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know of a lodge in Austin or Leander, Tx that accepts online applications? I know I am lazy lol, but my job requires me to be at home. I work from home doing IT stuff. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Andrew Loring Bennett




Andrew,

You don't apply to become a Mason, you petition. The petition requires that two members of the Lodge to which you are petitioning sign it as Recommenders. Three other Masons from Jurisdictions recognized by the Grand Lodge of Texas will also have to be listed as references. Then it has to be read to the Lodge. An investigating committee is assigned of three Lodge members (none of whom can be signers or references if possible) to meet with you and investigate your character. Then the Lodge will vote on whether you are Accepted to receive the degrees.

Here is a link to a close-by Lodge in Leander.

Norton Moses Masonic Lodge | Lodge Activities

Go to the meal before the state meeting, as those are always open to visitors, wives, kids, etc. Meet with some of the Brothers and find out if Masonry is for you... or not.

If you have friends or family who are Masons, they can be the references for you. 

Here is a link to a petition.

http://www.grandlodgeoftexas.org/pdf/forms/26.pdf

Here is a link to more information about how to join: 

The Process of Petitioning | The Grand Lodge of Texas A.F. & A.M.



If you are already a Mason and are looking to join a different Lodge, that is a different process altogether involving Certificate of Good Standing and communication between Secretaries of the Lodges.


----------



## Loring (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info and I have already downloaded my petition and filled it out. I am going to be turning it into the local lodge this coming Thursday. I was only joking about being too lazy, but I see that this really isn't a joking matter. I work hard at whatever I do, so I am not mad at some of these comments and I realize some of you don't like joking about stuff that you hold close. I can't be out worked. Maybe I am not mason material, but considering my family history and all the people that fill the masonic cemetery I thought I would try. If any masons in the Leander area could reach out to me I would be very thankful. The only reason I was asking about the online application is because I work from home doing IT stuff and don't drive.


----------



## Loring (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info Michael I am very thankful. Looks like my sense of humor was not taking lightly. I have already downloaded the petition and copied my birth certificate and have contacted the secretary of the Norton Moses lodge and was pleased with the info I have gotten back from him. Most masons are very kind and that is why I wanted to join. I am looking for good people to hang out with so I can get out of the house and do productive things. That is the main reason I wanted to join.


----------



## Loring (May 10, 2012)

That is exactly why I was looking for a online petition, but do understand all of the hard work involved. After speaking with the Norton Moses Lodge I am very excited about going and talking to them. I am sorry if I made anyone mad, but I am a person who always trying to lighten the mood. I just wanted to get it in, so I could start asap.


----------



## Loring (May 10, 2012)

Why is that?


----------



## Loring (May 10, 2012)

I do understand that mastering any craft is labor and I am sorry if I offended with my dry sense of humor. I just wanted to apologize to anyone that I might have offended. I am a hard worker and I think after someone meets me they will understand that I was just trying to be funny. I know my family in the masonic cemetery are rolling over in there graves after reading some of these comments.


----------



## Loring (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info about the meal I think that is a great idea. I am really excited about this and hope I get accepted. I really want to get to know good, honest, and goal oriented people. I am a great team player and very hard worker. If you know of anyone in the Leander or Austin area that could reach out to me with advice I would very thankful. I am a pretty good golfer and was thinking about joining the Crystal Falls tournament.


----------



## Loring (May 10, 2012)

Brother Ali - Take Me Home - YouTube


----------



## Nate Riley (May 11, 2012)

There are some pretty harsh comments here.  I am glad you found the petition online and wish you the best going forward. I appreciate your initiative.

To the nay-sayers, I have heard a number of guys say that they had told a Mason that they wanted to become a one and have the Mason offer to get them a petition, only to never hear back (ball dropped).  I had to ask a couple of times myself.


----------



## Loring (May 11, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words Nathan! It is kind of harsh to get these kind of comments when I am a person of integrity. It was not what I expected, but some show the serious of the matter and that makes me even more interested!

"Whence came the idea that a man - almost any man - has an inherent  right to become a Freemason? Is it not a privilege to be conferred upon  the worthy?"

Quote from 
[h=3]Asleep at the West Gate[/h]By W. Bro. Stephen Dafoe


----------



## Timothy Fleischer (May 11, 2012)

Loring said:


> Thanks for the kind words Nathan! It is kind of harsh to get these kind of comments when I am a person of integrity. It was not what I expected, but some show the serious of the matter and that makes me even more interested!
> 
> "Whence came the idea that a man - almost any man - has an inherent  right to become a Freemason? Is it not a privilege to be conferred upon  the worthy?"
> 
> ...




He is (Loring) is already reading a critical look at the state of Masonry without even being one yet. I wish some of our Brothers would read or consider some of "Asleep at the West Gate."

Andrew, the harshness expressed is one of protection of a beloved Fraternity. If you are a good man, wanting to be a better man, and wanting to associate with other good men, Freemasonry will be a lifelong journey. 

I study the game of checkers and the game of chess and there is a famous quote about the difference between the two:

"Playing chess is like looking out over a limitless ocean; playing checkers is like looking into a bottomless well." Marion Tinsley, World checkers champion.

I think you may find that Masonry is both. You can look out at the broad spectrum of the Fraternity (history, famous Masons, philosophy, symbolism, ritualistic lessons, appendant bodies) and never grow tired of learning new things. You can also look deeply into the bottomless well (the meaning of one symbol, the life of one Brother, one role in the ritual) and never get bored.

We are fortunate in this day and age to be able to find much of this written material at the tips of our fingertips.

We are also fortunate in this day and age to be able to reach out to a brother who will help us as much as we want.

Tim


----------



## Loring (May 11, 2012)

That is why I didn't just pop off my big mouth. I saw the sincerity of some of the comments and saw the light I guess. I really wanted to thank you for your kind words and I am hoping soon I will be able to contribute to the order as much as I see it as a chance to learn what I do not know.


----------



## Loring (May 11, 2012)

As my father would say..... " So, I see said the blind man. " I love your quote from Marion Tinsley, because it is so true. In chess I can see ahead in time, but in checkers there are so many angles that a attack can come from.


----------



## cemab4y (May 12, 2012)

I don't believe it really makes a difference, whether you deliver your petition to the lodge, by email, fax, or us mail, or deliver it in person. What matters is the type of man you are, and what you can bring to Freemasonry.  The GL of New York has had a "generic" on line petition available for some years. It is not made out to any specific lodge. But, the form is for informational purposes only. If you wish to petition a New York lodge, the petition form must be printed on paper provided by the GL of NY, and it must have the GL of NY watermark on it.


----------



## Loring (May 14, 2012)

Well I turned in my petition today and meet the guys. I was pleased with the people there and am excited already. I know it takes a while to investigate me, but I am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (May 15, 2012)

Well, I guess I am glad that I didn't see all these harsh comments...lol  By the time I got back on to this thread a few minutes ago, there was only one that I took as being harsh.  So, I don't know if some were deleted or if I just blew through some of them.

Hopefully, you caught that I did pick up on your humor and you don't think that I was being critical.  I really don't think I would like to have seen some nasty comments on here as this is one of your first personal tastes of Masonry.  I mean, sure, we as Masons need to protect our Order, but when someone gets on here expressing interest in joining by TYPING something, I don't think we really need to fly off the handle...lol  Sort of like text messaging, kinda hard to tell the context of what someone is saying and they might be joking or not.  Hard to tell sometimes.  

Loring, just know that this site is busting at the seams with great men and Masons just like the Fraternity is.  And by no means are any of us perfect.  It is really awesome that you didn't take the bad stuff to heart and got down there to meet the Brothers at Norton Moses.  I know a couple of them and they are some swell guys.  Lol maybe think of the bad comments as a little bit of hazing until you have proven yourself and started recieving the degrees of Masonry.  Keep us updated on here about the status of things.  There are some that might want to come to your initiation if you are accepted.

Good luck with the petition, and if accepted, I'm sure that you will love Masonry as much as the rest of us here do.  This site is a very valuable tool for knowledge before you are initiated, and especially afteward.  I really don't know another place that has this big of a number of such informed and caring Brothers.  Lol, we need to set up an official MoT Meet and Greet to get everyone together sometime..lol  (hint hint Bro. Blake or any Moderators...lol)



Loring said:


> It is kind of harsh to get these kind of comments when I am a person of integrity. It was not what I expected,


----------



## Loring (May 15, 2012)

I understand your method and I thank you for taking the time to write. I got 4 out of the 5 signatures yesterday and am going to the dinner on the 21st, so I should get the rest then. I will keep everyone updated through this thread. I can't wait to get to work.


----------



## Loring (May 15, 2012)

There was only one and you were not it.... I caught your humor and am not a easy person to offend. I was just replying to the comment from the guy that saw the harsh comments. I thought yours was accurate. I am playing in a golf tournament to benifit the norton moses lodge on Saturday and should meet a good number of brethren there. Since I am pretty good and playing with a high member of the local lodge here it should be fun.


----------



## Brent Heilman (May 15, 2012)

Good luck in your endeavors. We look forward to hearing about your progress.


----------

